# Gargalo



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

_Não estou me lembrando do equivalente em espanhol do termo GARGALO. Alguém pode me ajudar?_

_Contexto: _
Serão aplicados recursos para _a expansão da malha ferroviária e a solução de gargalos..._

_Grato_

_Iben Xavier_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pelo contexto acho que é: "cuellos de botella".

_Se aplicarán recursos para la expansión de la red ferroviaria y la solución de cuellos de botella..._ 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Pelo contexto acho que é: "cuellos de botella".
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 
SIM, isso eu sei, mas na verdade deve existir um termo especifico e equivalente em espanhol ao que se chama de gargalo em portugues, que e' uma especie de ponto onde o trafego  se afoga por algum empecilho fisico, sem ser especificamente engarrafamento (acho).

Aguardo outros comentarios, obrigado

Iben Xavier


----------



## Mangato

Se você houvesse procurado no dicionario de acima acharia
*gargalo*

Im 1(de garrafa, de vasilha) gollete, m.
2(fam) (de pessoa) gaznate, m. garguero, m. gollete, m.
3(fig) obstáculo, m. problema, ƒ. 

E no sentido de afogar o tráfego *embudo = *funil

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Mangato said:


> Se você houvesse procurado no dicionario de acima acharia
> *gargalo*
> 
> Im 1(de garrafa, de vasilha) gollete, m.
> 2(fam) (de pessoa) gaznate, m. garguero, m. gollete, m.
> 3(fig) obstáculo, m. problema, ƒ.
> 
> E no sentido de afogar o tráfego *embudo = *funil
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG


 
_Obrigado Magnato. _
 
_A questão não é encontrar a palavra em um dicionário, senão achar a expressão equivalente utilizada em espanhol (nem sempre ou quase nunca, algumas expressões se resolvem consultando o dicionário)  O que eu quero é  colocar o termo CERTO, aquele que é utilizado em espanhol para essa palavra. O sentido EU SEI perfeitamente em português. Eu estou querendo saber o termo usado em espanhol e não por aproximação ou por dicionário, mas porque seja mesmo o termo certo._

_Aguardarei outros comentarios_
__ 
_Grato_
 
_Iben  Xavier_


----------



## Mangato

[B said:
			
		

> uma especie de ponto onde o trafego se afoga por algum empecilho fisico, sem ser especificamente engarrafamento [/b](acho).
> 
> Aguardo outros comentarios, obrigado
> 
> Iben Xavier


 
Isso en espanhol de España é:* un embudo*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Isso en espanhol de España é:* un embudo*


 
E pelo menos aqui o chamamos de "cuello de botella". 

Ainda pode ser "embotellamiento", acho eu.

Sds.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Giorgiano e Magnato - obrigado

Acho que EMBUDO poderia ser. EMBOTELLAMIENTO e' mais para estradas, mas talvez...

Grato

Iben Xavier

PS  - PENSEI AGORA: NUDOS (QUE TAL?)


----------



## Mangato

Aqui *embotellamiento *é o facto que se produz, e *embudo *é o impedimento que o origina.

Las obras del aparcamiento han creado un cuello de botella / embudo, que está originando  embotellamientos en horas punta.

 Las obras del AVE han convertido el túnel ferroviario de Guadarrama  en un monumental embudo para el tráfico del norte peninsular


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Mangato said:


> Aqui *embotellamiento *é o facto que se produz, e *embudo *é o impedimento que o origina.
> 
> Las obras del aparcamiento han creado un cuello de botella / embudo, que está originando embotellamientos en horas punta.
> 
> Las obras del AVE han convertido el túnel ferroviario de Guadarrama en un monumental embudo para el tráfico del norte peninsular


 
Perfeito, perfeito, acho que agora faz sentido.

Grato

Iben Xavier


----------



## Mangato

Acho que os nudos ferroviarios não são _embudos_, apenas pontos de interconeção e distribução do tráfego.


----------



## digodominus

Hola

Me gustaria saber cómo puedo decir "*gargalo*" en español. En Brasil esta palabra se usa con el sentido de carencia que perjudica el desarrollo de algo.

El contexto el este: 

o grande gargalo hoje é mão de obra especializada.

?Hay alguna palabra específica o debo usar carencia?

gracias


----------



## dexterciyo

Más que "carencia", optaría por _escasez_ o _déficit_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí lo correcto en la frase que propones, en español, sería obstáculo. "El gran obstáculo (_en lenguaje de prensa dirían 'problema'_) hoy es la mano de obra especializada."


----------



## Romanuch

¡Buenas noches!

He leído todo, pero no le encuentro una traducción en esta frase: 

"A solução maximiza o retorno econômico das atividades de cultivo resolvendo as relações de compromisso e *gargalos *que, de outra forma, decorreriam de uma tomada de decisão não-otimizada."

¿Pueden ayudarme?

Dos dudas más: 
- que traducción tendría _decorrer _(¿derivar?), 
- y ¿qué, según el contexto de la frase, _decorreriam_? 

Gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Antes de nada, vamos a "traducir" la frase al portugués corriente:

"A solução fornece o maior retorno econômico das atividades de cultivo, e evita o surgimento de gargalos e problemas nos compromissos assumidos."

Ahora queda más facil de entender y traducir.

En tiempo: "decorrer" = pasar, suceder, derivar.


----------



## Romanuch

WhoSoyEu said:


> Antes de nada, vamos a "traducir" la frase al portugués corriente:
> 
> "A solução fornece o maior retorno econômico das atividades de cultivo, e evita o surgimento de gargalos e problemas nos compromissos assumidos."
> 
> Ahora queda más facil de entender y traducir.



Concuerdo con vos en que la frase está un poco... confusa. Sucede que el autor de eso es un brasilero y está al "portugués corriente" (de quien la escribió, claro). Creo que por eso estoy medio perdido.

Pero bueno, siguiendo tu frase ejemplo, ¿cómo traducirías "gargalo" al español?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Gargalo *es literalmente *cuello de botella.*


----------



## Romanuch

¡Gracias!

Igual sigo un poco confuso, porque creo entender el significado en el contexto, pero no le encuentro una traducción (que no sea tan informal) adecuada.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Restricciones" me parece que sería una buena traducción.


----------



## Romanuch

Valeu! É nois!


----------



## FerGilmour

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Gargalo *es literalmente *cuello de botella.*



Esto es completamente correcto. De hecho, la frase se utiliza mucho en el ámbito de la TI, refiriéndose a un punto del sistema de flujo de información en el cual existe saturación de datos que impiden su rápido tránsito, solución y distribución adecuada.


----------

